
Will the Alamo Drafthouse L.A. be the last stand for movie theaters? - anderber
https://www.latimes.com/entertainment/movies/la-ca-mn-alamo-drafthouse-los-angeles-20190715-story.html
======
anderber
"The venue’s lobby and lounge area also includes Video Vortex, a video store
offering free rentals and an inventory of some 40,000 titles drawn from a
closed Austin store"

That is so great, I do miss the old video stores. Although, if I had one in
town, how much would I still visit it? I guess it depends on their price.

